# Trim tag decode



## 1coolduck (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi, all 
Looking at a 68 GTO the trim tag shows TR 236c.
I found that the 236 is parchment bench, but cant find what "c" is.
The "c" is next to the 236, just as I typed it. 
Thanks in advanced


----------

